
A Much Needed Etiquette for Sharing Hacker News Links - notpg
https://medium.com/@colorado.j.reed/a-much-needed-etiquette-for-sharing-hacker-news-links-39bc06f29bff
======
dethswatch
It'd also be nice to explain what the project you're announcing is in the the
link title.

For example, "Foobar v2 released!"\- except, I have no clue what foobar is and
I'm probably not the only one.

"Foobar- The Magnificent Music Player for Linux, v2 just released!" Would be
way better.

